# Hình ảnh lộ ngực vô duyên của sao trên bãi biển



## Xinh (22 Tháng chín 2012)

*- Dù vô tình hay cố ý thì những pha lộ hàng "nhạy cảm" này đều vô duyên và rất phản cảm*






_*Kate Moss* có lẽ là ngôi sao "thoải mái" và vô duyên nhất. Cô vô tư thả ngực trần
    phơi nắng trên du thuyền ở bãi biển St Tropez..._​ 



_...để mặc cho quần tụt lộ khe mông phản cảm._​ 



_Và mới đây nhất là vén áo để lộ nhũ hoa khi đi nghỉ tại một bãi biển ở Tây Ban Nha._​ 



_*Selena Gomez* bị chê tơi tả với tư thế nằm "không đỡ nổi". _​ 



_Cô còn có những động tác khá khó hiểu trước ống kính._​ 



_*Vanessa Hudgens *bị tuột áo bơi khi đi nghỉ ở Hawaii._​ 



_Dù đã lấy tay che nhưng phần "nhạy cảm" của *Vanessa *vẫn bị lộ._​ 



_*Courteney Cox* bị một phen "ngượng chín mặt" khi cậu con trai tinh
    nghịch kéo áo làm lộ nhũ hoa._​ 



_Tiếp đó, ngôi sao này cũng bị cánh phóng viên "chộp" được khoảnh khắc vô duyên
    với màn lộ khe mông khi chỉnh sửa bikini._​ 



_Trong kỳ nghỉ với bạn trai tại Caribe,_ _*Courteney Cox* lại mải vui, để sóng đánh tung
    cả quần áo bơi, lộ nhũ hoa rất phản cảm._​ 



_*Demi Lovato* cố tình kéo quần khoe mông?_​ 



_Màn tụt quần nhớ đời của *Katy Perry*._​ 



_*Lara Stone *cũng bị lộ khe mông trông rất phản cảm._​ 



_Bầu ngực của *Rihanna* bị "lòi" ra ngoài nhưng cô cũng chẳng buồn chỉnh sửa._​ 



_*Michelle Rodriguez* gần như lộ nguyên vòng ba._​ 



_*Heidi Montag* chật vật mãi mới "nhét" được khuôn ngực đồ sộ vào chiếc bikini bé xíu._​ 



_*Avril Lavigne* lộ ngực lép và nhũ hoa phản cảm khi mải mê chơi đùa
    trên bãi biển Malibu._​ 



_Nữ diễn viên kiêm MC *Maria Menounos* bị lộ da thịt ở phần "nhạy cảm"
    khi chơi bóng trên bãi biển Miami._​ 



_*Coco *có vòng 1 "khủng" nhưng luôn diện những bộ bikini bé tí. Kết quả, phần nhũ hoa
    nhạy cảm của cô bị "phơi" ra gần hết._​ 



_Phần nhũ hoa của *Maria Fowler *"lấp ló" sau bộ bikini có "diện tích" quá "khiêm tốn",
    nhưng ngôi sao này vẫn không hề hay biết._​ 



_*Paris Hilton* mặc nhiên để bikini "trôi theo dòng nước", để lộ phần ngực nhạy cảm._​ 



_*Serena Williams* mải mê lướt sóng mà không biết mình đã bị lộ ngực._​ 



_*Lindsay Lohan *lộ ngực vẫn cười hớn hở._​ 

 



_Màn tuột quần áo phơi nắng của *Chương Tử Di *cùng những động tác thân mật
    với bạn trai *Vivi Nevo *ở St Bart khiến nhiều người thất vọng. Bởi *Chương Tử Di *
    luôn là ngôi sao có vẻ đẹp trong sáng._​ 


_Dù không lộ hàng nhưng hành động vô duyên này của *Hồ Tịnh *
    cũng bị nhiều người "ném đá"._​                 Theo Ngôi Sao VN


----------

